# Snuffly baby, with reflux



## HoopHopes (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi my 12 week old son has reflux, so is on ranitidine and infant gaviscon. I think he has a cold right now, he is very snuffly and very sleepy - most unlike him to sleep so much. I am struggling to get him to feed because of his snuffles and am a bit concerned.  I didn't want to go to the dr again and for my son to be ok and for me to feel as if I am just paranoid.  He also has not had a dirty nappy for 4 days.  I guess it is just the combination of all these things that is making me concerned.

He is on enfamil formula, for his reflux as I mix feed. It doesn't seem to have made much difference, but only been on it 2 weeks.

I was wondering if there is anything I can give him, or how to get him to feed with his snuffles.

THanks


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, you can try the usual karvol drops or Olbas oil on a cloth or radiator, or putting the shower on and letting the room steam up and taking him into the room, please don't try steaming over a bowl of hot water though, the amount of burns we see from this is ridiculous! If you go to a gp they would probably recommend these things and possibly some saline drops, these will help to clear his nose so that he can feed better! Is he having wet nappies??

Nic
Xx


----------



## HoopHopes (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks - have bought the saline drops and tried to make the room steamier. No, will not put baby near hot water.

He has only had 2 wet nappies all day today - guess the lack of nappies is the biggest change I have noticed.

Thanks

Hoops x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

If the amount he is taking continues to be reduced after you have tried these things and his nappies aren't as wet as usual then you may want to speak to your gp, he may well say he is fine but he can actually assess him properly to see if he is dehydrated etc which I obviously can't do over a computer, It may give you a bit of peace of mind hun too

Hope he is better soon, if I can help any further let me know 

Nic
Xx


----------



## HoopHopes (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks very much for reassuring me.


----------

